# Utiliser la même session sur deux macs



## cvbsp (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà ce qui m'amène : j'ai un iMac et un Macbook pro. Nous sommes deux utilisateurs à la maison, et c'est pas toujours le même qui bouge ou qui reste travailler ici. 

Je souhaiterais donc que nous puissions chacun utiliser au choix l'iMac ou le Macbook pro, en retrouvant nos comptes sur l'un ou l'autre des deux macs, avec nos données mises à jour (et si possible) automatiquement.

Pour se faire, je dispose :
- d'un disque dur réseau Western Digital My Book World Edition,
- d'une freebox qui fait routeur, et des cables ethernet qui vont bien (pas de wifi chez nous),
- de deux comptes mobileme, chacun le sien,
- de Time Machine.

Pour l'exprimer comme ça, mon besoin serait que des espaces disques choisis sur mes macs soient synchronisés sur le disque dur réseau en temps réel, de façon à ce qu'en changeant d'ordi l'utilisateur n'ait pas de questions à se poser et retrouve tous ses fichiers, son bureau etc... sur sa session, mais sur l'autre ordinateur.

Idéalement, je souhaiterais pouvoir choisir ce que je souhaite laisser sur le disque réseau, et ce que je souhaite copier sur le disque local (des deux ordinateurs du coup).

Est ce que c'est possible ? Dites moi oui 

Je remercie par avance toute personne qui prendra le temps de m'aider à créer cet espace de travail que j'espère très simple d'utilisation, et je souhaite que du coup beaucoup de personnes puissent en profiter également.


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

Bienvenue,

Il y a plusieurs softs qui permettent de synchroniser les dossiers et documents d'un mac vers un autre et réciproquement, par exemple Synctwofolders.

Je l'ai utilisé quelques jours pour synchroniser mes documents world entre mon mbp et mon powermac et aussi entre l'ibook de mon amie et son mbp, mais je t'avoue que je n'ai pas retenue cette solution longtemps : trop de manipulations et toujours le stress d'écraser les documents récents au lieu des anciens &#8230;. 

On a finalement opté pour dropbox, nous nous sommes créer un compte gratuit (chacun) qui nous permet de stocker jusqu'à 2go de documents. 
Simple, transparent, synchro du dossier dropbox via le réseau perso ou via internet !
Nos fichiers sont toujours à jour !

En espérant que cela t'apporte quelques pistes.


----------



## thegreatfab (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est tout à fait possible et je sais de quoi je parle puisque je fais, globalement, la même chose avec mon mbp, mon mac pro du boulot et mon mac pro perso.

Pour cela, j'utilise Chronosync.

Très facile et très bon. Moi, je passe par l'intermédiaire de mobile me pour tout synchroniser mais le disque réseaux est encore mieux.


----------



## Tom25 (15 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> trop de manipulations et toujours le stress d'écraser les documents récents au lieu des anciens .


Bonjour, je suis l'auteur de SyncTwoFolders. Concernant les manipulations, il y a la possibilité d'enregistrer ses réglages. Pour ce qui est d'effacer les fichiers récents, c'est impossible si vous faites une sauvegarde vers un disque sur lequel vous ne travaillez pas. Dans "Source complète/remplace Cible", le dossier Source n'est jamais modifié. Donc même en cas de problème de date sur un des fichiers du disque Cible de sauvegarde, il ne sera jamais recopié pour écraser celui du Source, par contre celui du Source ne sera pas sauvegardé vers le Cible puisque ce dernier est plus récent.

Il y a effectivement parfois des problèmes de dates sur les disques externes (réseaux, ou d'autres Macs). SyncTwoFolders ne se base QUE sur la date de modification des fichiers.

Mais bon, si vous avez trouvé votre bonheur, j'en suis heaureux  .


----------



## tsss (15 Avril 2010)

Tom25 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis l'auteur de SyncTwoFolders ...



Loin de moi l'idée de critiquer votre travail !! 
Je faisais juste état de mon coté parano/stressé .  qui n'est pas obligatoirement en adéquation avec ce que j'aime chez dropbox : son coté transparent une fois les dossier à synchroniser paramètrés. 

Longue vie à votre soft, par soucis d'une offre diversifiée je vous dis : chapeau M. Patate


----------



## Tom25 (21 Avril 2010)

Je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse être stressé à l'idée d'utiliser ce genre de logiciel. Soit par peur qu'il soit buggué, soit par peur de mal le comprendre et par conséquent mal le paramétrer.

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je me suis fais mon propre soft  .


----------

